# Need help to i.d.



## jhwalkerjr (Dec 29, 2019)

Do any of you recognize this frame? I just got it with some other parts. It has a serial #RM697879 I thought it may be a Raleigh chopper when I first saw it but now I am not sure what it is. Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## Jim Barnard (Dec 29, 2019)

Mid 70's BMX missing the rear shocks. Have a search on Yamaha Motobike (and like) and see if can ID the frame geometry in the pics. This was very heavy, had full sprung fork, long Schwinn Hurricane like saddle. Likely to have a plastic tank and squared off fenders if memory serves


----------



## jhwalkerjr (Dec 29, 2019)

Jim Barnard said:


> Mid 70's BMX missing the rear shocks. Have a search on Yamaha Motobike (and like) and see if can i.d. the frame geometry in the pics. This was very heavy, had full sprung fork, long Schwinn Hurricane like saddle. Likely to have a plastic tank and squared off fenders if memory serves



Thank you they are very similar other than the gussets. It came with a set of forks that I was unsure of but after seeing some of the motorbikes I believe that they may be the correct forks


----------



## Jim Barnard (Dec 29, 2019)

Huh. No shocks up front. Is the rear drop out on a swivel?


----------



## jhwalkerjr (Dec 29, 2019)

Jim Barnard said:


> Huh. No shocks up front. Is the rear drop out on a swivel?



No it is all solid. Any shocks would be for looks only


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 2, 2020)

I believe this is the one


----------

